# Solved: Best AntiVirus?



## sportscrazy (Nov 27, 2004)

I'm posting a recent question I encountered. What anti virus services are good besides Norton and McAfee? I'm asking this because I'm thinking of buying a new one and I don't know which one to get. If I can download any freeware anti virus from a site you can tell me that as well! If anyone can help me, I would appreciate it!


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Try AVG 7: http://free.grisoft.com/doc/1

Not only does it come recommended by many here. But it's also free


----------



## sportscrazy (Nov 27, 2004)

Thanks!
If anyone has any other suggestions please leave them here because I'm not going to install anything just yet because it takes a long time to install and uninstall them and I don't want to risk anything just yet!Keep 'em coming!


----------



## wchull (Mar 31, 2004)

Based on numerous reports from numerous sources the best antivirus tool that you can buy over the counter id PC-Cillian from Trend Micro. The reasons cited are that:

It it lean and mean not a resource pig like Nortons.

From all reports they get new signature files out quicker than Norton's and McAffee.

Their package checks more frequently for updates than the other two.

I also believe that in the event of a major outbreak where you need to be protected FAST, they contact you to alert you of the need to upgrade now.

I installed it on my nephew's PC and he really likes it. If I wasn't getting Symantec AV from my employer free I would go this route myself.


----------



## nooter (Aug 27, 2004)

I use AVG with good results, but know some that use Avast.
http://www.avast.com/eng/avast_4_home.html


----------



## Pooler (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi,

Only a newbie but had far too much experience of viruses and syware myself. Currently running Norton and think it's rubbish. 

Tried AVG and like it a lot - it's very effective.

Kapersky is now installed as a leaner AV program, updates itself every three hours and is rated by PC Magazine as one of the best around. They interestingly thought that Norton, McAfee and others were rubbish.

Their top rated products were Kaperski and F-secure. There are free trials for both these products on the web but F-Secure asks you to remove all other AV programs before trying it.

Hope this helps.


----------



## past tense (Apr 25, 2004)

this is free for a year,you can check it out
http://home.ca.com/dr/v2/ec_main.en...lient=ComputerAssociates&sid=35715&CID=185351


----------



## jd_957 (Dec 30, 2004)

AVAST for 2 years here with no problems. and it is free. link as stated above by NOOTER.


----------



## bkpeck (Jan 6, 2005)

Like Avast!!


----------



## tvwebguy (Dec 17, 2004)

AVG :up:


----------



## DavidJ14 (Dec 26, 2004)

Antivir XP Greatest Period 
http://www.free-av.com/


----------



## jargonize (Feb 9, 2003)

avg is one of the best, antivir is good, lots of updates from both.


----------



## pfurball (Aug 27, 2004)

Howdy sportscrazy,
I have tried Trend, Nortons and NOD 32, heard good raps on AVG 7.0 (my kids use it and are happy with it) but my preferred AV is NOD 32. It isn't resource hungry like Nortons, is quietly running in the background without inconveniencing your operations, is easy to customize, has many user-friendly features and is as accurate as Nortons is purported to be without the hassles.


----------



## Dude044 (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi sportscrazy here's a link that might be some help to you.

http://www.virusbtn.com/vb100/archives/products.xml?kaspersky.xml


----------



## LUCYSJOHN (Feb 26, 2005)

A friend recommended SOPHOS Anti-Virus . its mostly used commercially , but i think can be bought for individual use . its about £120 per year .


----------



## EvileYe (Aug 30, 2003)

Esets Nod32 is the best in my opinion, Very quick scans (around 7 times faster than Nortons) and it doesn't hog system resources.

Hasn't failed me yet !

http://www.nod32.com/home/home.htm


----------



## Dr Dave (Apr 8, 2002)

The best anti-virus program I've found is "Avast".[an I've used a good many over the years, why]
[1] Its Free, and free is good.
[2] The Anti-virus program and Definitions are downloaded automatically.
[you never have to worry about updating, and this is good]
[3] They have won many awards for their program, and this is wonderful.
You just download the program and it takes care of it's self.
http://www.avast.com/eng/avast_4_home.html
It doesn't get any better than this.


----------



## sportscrazy (Nov 27, 2004)

Wow! This is amazing! I didn't expect many replies at all! I'm thinking about one of these suggestions but keep 'em coming!


----------



## sportscrazy (Nov 27, 2004)

Im trying AVG right now, If its not all that great I'll try Avast!
Oh and everyone please vote on the poll (I spelled Kapersky wrong sorry!)


----------



## Fidelista (Jan 17, 2004)

I haven't used all of these programs , but I can say this.
I would not go with a new version of Norton or Kapersky.
Too many un-install problems. It important that you be able to un-install without problem or you have a real headache.
The same goes for Norton Internet Security {NIS}, another one to stay away from.
The rest that have been discussed :up: Good programs.  >f


----------



## dugq (Jul 16, 2004)

Avast.

Been using it for about 18 months and have never had any worries about viruses


----------



## jillian2 (Sep 11, 2004)

I am using AVG 7 . Have been using it about two-three weeks. I uninstalled Norton Internet Security 2005 , which I paid 74 dollars for with the tax. I will not use Norton Again. It is a resource hog for sure. Very bloated. If AVG doesn't work out , then I will try Avast.

Jillian


----------



## sportscrazy (Nov 27, 2004)

I tried AVG, It was good and all but there was no script blocking and I have to say that I really like Avast! Anvtivirus because it has a lot of protection. Im using it right now but still listening to suggestions from everyone, and remember the poll is still open!


----------



## bkpeck (Jan 6, 2005)

Avast!!!!


----------



## sportscrazy (Nov 27, 2004)

yeah!!!!!!


----------



## sportscrazy (Nov 27, 2004)

People vote in the poll!!!!


----------



## MSM Hobbes (Apr 23, 2004)

Don't know if "best", but have had avast [along w/ ad-aware and ZoneAlarm] now for a bit over a year, and have had no issues w/ it. :up: And, now w/ FF as browser, world is even "better". 

There have been other polls similar to this in TSG, check them out too for more results.


----------



## Dude044 (Dec 23, 2004)

Yep i voted norton but i have gone back to using the 2003 version


----------



## Ralphn (Jan 19, 2004)

Trend Micro internet security has seved me well. Automatic updates, runs without problems.Ralphn


----------



## linskyjack (Aug 28, 2004)

I just got rid of AVG because I was getting to many busy signals from their update servers. I have had Avvast for a week now and really like it.


----------



## deuce (May 26, 2001)

I have used Avast for years with good results, but recently (for the past two weeks) it's been giving me some trouble. AVG is also a good choice, which I may switch over to soon. If you don't like those two take a good look at PC-Cillian. All three are free and in my opinion they are not only some of the best available AV software, but they are free which puts them up there. Look into using sygate as a firewall. It is also free and is very good.

STAY AWAY from everything norton and symantec anti-virus. Some of symantecs other products are much better than their anti-virus. I use Symantec Ghost 2003 and I highly recommend it to anyone looking for disk cloning software. Ghost I will stand by.


----------



## roen (Feb 14, 2005)

Been using Kaspersky for About six months now with absolutely no problems.


----------



## sportscrazy (Nov 27, 2004)

Hey Linskyjack! Remember me? Oh yeah and I don like Avast than any other AV, trust me because I've tried almost all of them and Avast is the best!


----------



## coolone11 (Nov 15, 2004)

Anti-vir XP is the best!!!!!!

http://www.free-av.com


----------



## Katuhundra (Mar 4, 2005)

http://www3.una.ua/eng/news.php


----------



## sportscrazy (Nov 27, 2004)

Im closing the poll and this thread with the conclusion that Avast is the best antivirus service available. If anyone doesn't agree or just wants to suggest something please PM me. POLL & THREAD CLOSED!


----------

